
Nearly Half of the Twitter Accounts Discussing ‘Reopening America’ May Be Bots - cbg0
https://www.cs.cmu.edu/news/nearly-half-twitter-accounts-discussing-%E2%80%98reopening-america%E2%80%99-may-be-bots
======
asplake
The NPR version [1] is easier to share - quote marks in the URL of CMU’s
article

[1] [https://www.npr.org/sections/coronavirus-live-
updates/2020/0...](https://www.npr.org/sections/coronavirus-live-
updates/2020/05/20/859814085/researchers-nearly-half-of-accounts-tweeting-
about-coronavirus-are-likely-
bots?utm_campaign=storyshare&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=social&t=1590076506367)

------
hn2017
This things happen all the time on Twitter. Does Twitter actually do anything?
They seem to careless about this sort of stuff. Bots overrun anything remotely
controversial.

------
bittercynic
I suspect many users don't care whether they're reading a real human's opinion
or not. Some people just want to read something inflammatory, and to then
retweet it.

